# Citrus grove railroad started



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Finally got the PV solar up and operating on the new workshop addition and now it is time to start building another backyard garden railroad. This first phase as "Cliffy" would put it is the dirt moving, backbreaking cement mixing and stacking of block period. My wife has donated a space that is approximately 15'x100' and I have the option of creeping into a couple of side yard slots. Even though the Arizona sun can be damaging, the fact that the main track areas will be under five citrus trees will help shade it for 70% of the day. Of course, I will have to think about falling fruit. The initial work began on March 20th. I am hoping to have something running by this fall.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

We will see if I can still attach drawings and pictures so that at least you'll have something to critique.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

That worked, kinda. Would really like to resize the thumb nail photos to more viewable...so I will put a couple more on here and see if I can resize them. These are pictures of the foundation work and the work site.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

I find that things are simpler than ever, just copy and paste into the reply box. Larry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Gonna put in snow sheds for the Orange Bombs?
Looks like a fun plan.
John


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

If this works, then you should have the block laying that I completed yesterday for the first of three raised beds that I will use to support the train layout: Well, that didn't work. I fully understand how to copy and paste, but doesn't want to do it from Internet Explorer...must have a setting wrong.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, somehow this new version of My Large Scale wants you to manage your attachments and asks for a URL and doesn't seem to allow one to copy and paste from your computer files....That seems strange and the other would be much easier to do.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Open your attached thumb to full size, r click on pic, in Firefox I saved... image location.
Pic you use must be on Internet, not your pc.
Open mountain icon and pasted in url...
John


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Finished move ten tons of ABC fill material to the first of three raised garden beds for track layout. It has been hot (97-93 degrees over the past couple of days). I have to now close the gap left for the wheel barrow and finish the last portion of fill material. I stock piled a lot of fill material from when I was building the hobby shop addition (544 square feet of train building area). I also managed to pull the buried conduit for electrical and extension of the irrigation system. Doesn't look like much yet, but at least it is progress. I will post some pictures once I download them from the camera.


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

The first raised garden area is about done. Got the electrical and water irrigation system extension in. Only about two more hours of backfilling with buckets to finish it up. Need to start the combination track installation of using a concrete bed and ladder back system to support the rails. I am going to post some progress pictures.


----------

